# Late season Pigweed



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

***Apologies up front for all the questions.

My sister-in-law's pastures have not been maintained well or sprayed the last 2-3 years. The Pigweed is bad in places and tall. 
1.) Is it too late in the year to spray 2-4-D (or similar) in middle TN? 
2.) If sprayed now, would you add a pre-emergent?
3.) Would it be better/more efficient just to bush hog it down now and wait until early spring to spray? 
4.) If it was sprayed now, how long would you wait to mow it down?
5.) Tillage is not an option for her. If it was mowed down, would you soil sample, add amendments and drill seed now (3-weeks after spraying)? 
6.) Just looking to get the pastures back in shape. This is not hay field. It does join hay field. No signs of it jumping the fence yet but if sprayed, would you just make a pass on the perimeter of the hay fields?


So sorry for all the questions. I am sort of getting thrown back into responsibility of this land and trying to get ahead of the bigger problems. Thanks, David


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pigweed is an annual. Mow it down this year. You may need to mow it one more time depending on how long your growing season is.


----------



## Balerdan (4 mo ago)

I’d say mow it this time. Spray in the spring


----------

